# My Merckx Al.Leader & my Caad 10 & new Caad 12



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

After riding the Caads & not too impressed with the 12,the 10 is better I think,but I take my Merckx Leader out & the ride is so much nicer,the only thing I changed is the pads (salmon cool stops) are incredible they put the 12's disc to shame & a different carbon fork,now I'm lookin for a Merckx SC ,theres one on ebay but its a lil too small & the guy wants $1k lol.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

vette said:


> After riding the Caads & not too impressed with the 12,the 10 is better I think,but I take my Merckx Leader out & the ride is so much nicer,the only thing I changed is the pads (salmon cool stops) are incredible they put the 12's disc to shame & a different carbon fork,now I'm lookin for a Merckx SC ,theres one on ebay but its a lil too small & the guy wants $1k lol.


I rode my Merckx Team Alu to death


----------

